# Rat Food



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Warning for Rat Lovers:* This post contains graphic pictures of a rat being eaten...if this would bother you then I wouldn't recommend looking any further.



So we finally remembered to try Brady with the rat. It took quite a bit of coaxing, but he finally got it.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

YUMMY!!! Thats one happy dog after the fact!:biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

ICK, I can't do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I thought the database that our co-op posted from "American Rodent Supply" was for people who wanted to buy mice, rats and chicks for their cats that they rawfed, but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Haha...he was quiet happy actually, and no poo issues either. :smile:

I have a friend that breeds them for her reptiles so I can have an endless supply if I want them. It's just a lot of work to have to dismantle it for him. 

Funny thing too is that when I cut the abdominal cavity open I accidentally cut open the stomach. He wouldn't even touch the thing until I took the stomach out. He eventually ate it later, but he had no interest in it at first. I wouldn't either...whatever that rat ate before he died didn't look too appetizing. LOL


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I love rats, and have always had them as pets, but these pictures are freaking AWESOME. I wanna get some for Grissom to nom nom nom.....:smile::tongue:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Awsome! I'm jealous that you have an endless supply...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

one more rat for dogkind, one less rat in the world.

give that dog a kiss for me....

sorry, but i grew up in a big city. rats and roaches....blech.


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Cool pics, those look like the perfect size for him. I just got some rats for my guys too but haven't tried feeding them yet. I'm excited for the whole prey though! Access to rats or mice is a great opportunity to improve their diet.

I just won't show my girls (my pet rats!) these photos :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

was the rat frozen? i'm presuming he was dead, yes?


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

magicre said:


> was the rat frozen? i'm presuming he was dead, yes?


She (the one that breeds the rats) whacked him over a steel rod first. It was immediately frozen, and kept that way until feeding time. I thawed him out first, and then fed. :biggrin:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Me thinks this could make a good new feature on PreyModelRaw.com :wink:


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Perhaps your friend would be interested in utilizing in home CO2?
Seems much better than whacking every rat.
Small Animal Euthanasia at Home


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> Me thinks this could make a good new feature on PreyModelRaw.com :wink:


Haha...or a good way to gross people out. :biggrin:



g00dgirl said:


> Perhaps your friend would be interested in utilizing in home CO2?
> Seems much better than whacking every rat.
> Small Animal Euthanasia at Home


Huh...that's pretty interesting. I'll definitely mention it to her. Thanks. :smile:


----------



## hbwright (Jul 14, 2010)

Well that answers my question. I have 3 in my refrigerator that I left in there to long for three snakes so to the dogs they go. Ack, I draw the line at cutting the stomach out though. Did he eventually eat the head?


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

hbwright said:


> Well that answers my question. I have 3 in my refrigerator that I left in there to long for three snakes so to the dogs they go. Ack, I draw the line at cutting the stomach out though. Did he eventually eat the head?


Yeah...he's kinda shy when it comes to certain new things, but takes to it eventually. :smile:


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I have an endless supply as well as my friend breeds them for his snake. He whacks them over the head too and they go pretty quick. I havent yet tried rat with mine as I have doubts he will eat it..


----------



## John Rambo (Sep 27, 2010)

neat pictures, i hate rats!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

It shouldn't be long until you won't have to cut open the belly for him. He will do it for himself.


----------

